# Making knives



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey guys ive been passionate about knives since I was about 5 haha and own a decent amount of nice knives. The more I buy the more I want to try and make some. I live in an apartment with an inclosed balcony so I really limited to what I can do at the moment but I think its possible to make knives even if its just the grinding method. What grinders do you guys use and do you use belt grinders? What other tools might I need and what can I use as a small cheap thing for heat treating my knives? I dont care if they arent the most accurate ways. I just want to start making knives now and eventually once I get a house with a yard ill build my own forge and buy more equipment. I have started reading a book about knife making with a 50 dollar forge and and its quite interesting. But I dont mind spending a bit more haha. So what do you guys reccomend buying to start out and what books should I read to help me get started. the biggest thing is practise and determination but I need some gear to atleast get the ball rolling


----------



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

Also what steels would you guys say are easy to forge/ obtain.


----------



## Nmko (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm just a home hobbyist when it comes to making knives and i don't do anything full time/professionally other than run a kitchen.. (full time chef)

In terms of tools> I use all Ryobi, never had problems... Bench grinder, Bench sander, Rotary tool, Drill press/Drills and a bunch of files, rasps, saws, clamps etc...
You can build a makeshift forge for around $50 BUT your property manager will surely evict where you are living now... not to mention the hammering on an anvil would drive your neighbors nuts... maybe outsource to a local blacksmith or see if you can "have a play" with him and his forge.. They will have just about all you would need to get it started. If there's no smiths near you maybe you have a friend with a spot in his backyard for a small forging pit / pizza oven (latter being the selling point) 

If you want to get up and running and start something, maybe buy a small sander and set yourself up a little workspace on your balcony, buy some wood and some handle materials/supplies and have a play at re handling knives/making handles or buying pre forged blanks and working with them to start off - even forgecrafts or other vintage knives... It would help you to learn the basics without much initial outlay and develop your interest further. This is how i started out and most others i believe, and I'm still working on handles and haven't jumped to forging anything yet. Baby steps... I wouldn't want to make an inferior product and rush my way through it, i would rather perfect the methods and learn the techniques before progressing.

Youtube has tonnes of vids of forging and knife making, great for downtime...
There are a few books available in OZ about knife making and getting started. I've got a few i could send you if you want?


----------



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

I just download the books online if you pm me the names and also I have been reading about the stock removal method wheee you just get blanks like bars of steel grind them sand them heat treat them and finish them.


----------



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

Thats how I think I would like to start out I just need a small forge or something so I can heat treat not so I can hammer my blades. I was reading about a fire brick propane forge that is quite small. How do you heat treat your knives?


----------



## Nmko (Jan 20, 2014)

HT is tricky, many factors at play. For me - It's best left to the pro's... I don't know enough to go into detail, here's hoping Del, Devin or some of the other makers/pros chime in...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 20, 2014)

Most use a 2x72 belt grinder. Grizzly and Kalamazoo can get you started for the $550 to $700 range. I use a 1x42 Kalamazoo that ran me $250ish. You can go cheap, but things like a solid platen, ease of belt change, strong motor, ease of tracking will make a huge difference. These are also all only single speed. High end grinders are variable, to help control blowing the temper. If your handy, you can find plans to build a nice grinder for cheap.

To start you can cut your blanks with an angle grinder, rough shape with the belt and send them off for heat treat....


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 20, 2014)

Also, I think 1095 is a good steel to start with for carbon. You'll use less cutting wheels and belts than others like 52100, and is maybe a bit less money.


***I have extremely limited experience, just something that interests me. I have read up and paid attention around here...


----------



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks no chop. From my experience you learn the most when you shove youself in amongst it


----------



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

Can you link me the grizzly and kalamazoo grinders


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 20, 2014)

They have their own websites.

Grizzly.com
Kalamazooind.com

Kalamazoo can be found at Jantz, Enco, Amazon, and a few other places as well.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 20, 2014)

Keep it in mind, most of those grinders are not available in Australia or you pay $$$$ for freight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah I understand that I just want to see them so I can compare


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 20, 2014)

Look for 72" belt versions so you can get a variety of belt and grit options ,little buddy or tag from Wilmott grinders was recommended to me by a knife maker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jai (Jan 20, 2014)

Little buddy and tag look amazing but they are only in america as far as I could see and one guy was shipping them over but selling them for 2200 dollars over here. Thats quite a lot


----------

